# Why hasn't UberEats been sued for Tip Baiting.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

As an independent contractor I agree to do a ride for a certain amount. If I drive 6 miles for $10 that is what I expect to be paid. I pay me $2.50 because the person took their tip back that doesn't even pay for my car deduction.

UberEats better start giving us a reason as to why they are taking the tip back and making us agree to it or only have them be able to take back a portion. If I drop off the food at the wrong place sure take back the tip, I didn't earn it. That happened one night where GPS took me to the wrong house. The guy called he was upset but not irate and I told his sorry I already left you will have to go get it I am too far now and I don't even know where you live or where I left it. If you don't respond to a gate code or let me know how to get to your trailer, that's a different story. 

We need to form a lawsuit against Uber for this, also for not paying to send us to closed restaurants. Then they say the customer has a right to remove the tip, no, if that were the case DoorDash would be doing it too. You eat that, it's built into your loss as a company if you have to credit the customer.

I'm not gonna deliver to cheapskates that are mad that they have to tip to get their food and expect is to work for free after expenses. 

So after the first tip bait complaint against a customer they should be thrown off the platform. 

Plus they are putting themselves in peril because one day someone is gonna go back to a tip baiter and do something that the company will have to answer for.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think that they should stop calling them tips. That’s where the problem starts. It’s not a tip. A tip is what some (very few) give you in cash on arrival.

That’s what has to happen first. Stop calling them “tips”. They’re fees. Bids. Whatever. But NOT tips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a favorite restaurant that I go to, the service is always excellent and the food is always hot. I tip very well.

One day I went with a group of 8, had the worst service ever and most of the food was warm at best. Get the check and see they automatically added 20% gratuity to the check because of the size of the party. Well the server knew she was getting 20% so she put more effort into her other tables to get decent tips. We got screwed.

That is what happens when people get guaranteed tips.

If Uber guaranteed the tips many drivers would use it to their advantage and overall service would drop incredibly. Just look at the cleaning fee abuse for Uber PAX. It was taken advantage of and now many drivers get screwed on it.

I have only seen a couple tip baiters in my area. Since I keep excellent records I can catch them the second time around. I send them a nice little message that I will be cancelling their order and why. Once I see they read the message I cancel. Maybe the next driver will get a tip, who knows, I'm not taking a chance.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I very rarely have a tip revoked. Maybe one in ten will revoke the tip.

I think GrubHub doesn't let them revoke the tip. I've never had a tip revoked on GrubHub.

I only do UberEats if GrubHub is slow, there is surge attached, or I need the UberPro points.

Last tip I had revoked was because he was missing the drink. I hate that McDonalds seals drinks in with warm stuff.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The closed restaurant thing really sucks. They send you to closed restaurants and have no option to cancel that doesn't count against you even though it is not my fault if a restaurant is not closed. I don't do UberEats after 11 PM because I was threatened with deactivation over too high of a failure rate, primarily for closed restaurants.

If you call them to tell them the restaurant is closed, you can expect to spend 15 minutes on hold with Uber support and be rewarded with $3. And then you will get fraud accusations and support abuse accusations.

One thing you can do with a closed restaurant though to prevent the cancel from counting against you is to deliver the food in the morning when it reopens. I've done that before and they didn't even revoke my tip. The only thing that sucks about that option is that you cannot drive for Uber until the next morning, so you are effectively stuck doing Lyft / DoorDash / GrubHub until the restaurant reopens or the order cancels.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I had posted about this before, but it has come up again. This is from another board
I wonder when and if I will see it!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The closed restaurant thing really sucks. They send you to closed restaurants and have no option to cancel that doesn't count against you even though it is not my fault if a restaurant is not closed. I don't do UberEats after 11 PM because I was threatened with deactivation over too high of a failure rate, primarily for closed restaurants.
> 
> If you call them to tell them the restaurant is closed, you can expect to spend 15 minutes on hold with Uber support and be rewarded with $3. And then you will get fraud accusations and support abuse accusations.
> 
> One thing you can do with a closed restaurant though to prevent the cancel from counting against you is to deliver the food in the morning when it reopens. I've done that before and they didn't even revoke my tip. The only thing that sucks about that option is that you cannot drive for Uber until the next morning, so you are effectively stuck doing Lyft / DoorDash / GrubHub until the restaurant reopens or the order cancels.


I cancel more orders than I take. they need me more than I need them. I only did two deliveries this past week for UE. Plus all the problems of touching the screen and an order pops in and you accept it by mistake. No I'm not doing it. I was trying to turn the app off.

The only benefit of UE is you can go online at any time. Plus I turn it on when Doordash is slow and surprise DD gives me a decent ride. I know these apps know when the other ones are active and they know when you are doing other rides because they can track you at any time even with the app off.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think that they should stop calling them tips. That’s where the problem starts. It’s not a tip. A tip is what some (very few) give you in cash on arrival.
> 
> That’s what has to happen first. Stop calling them “tips”. They’re fees. Bids. Whatever. But NOT tips.


they can pay out the tips, they just dont' care if you get paid or not. This is from Travis mind where no tips no problems when I did UberX and got paid $2.32 to drive 5 miles to drop a person off in 1 mile, But delivery is not UberX the pay is always bad and the wait to pick up is bad too, so with base pay you lose money driving without tips.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I very rarely have a tip revoked. Maybe one in ten will revoke the tip.
> 
> I think GrubHub doesn't let them revoke the tip. I've never had a tip revoked on GrubHub.
> 
> ...


One in 10 is a lot. i in 100 is a lot. I dind't accept a $2 delivery to wait for food and drive it to them. Nor would I.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve never had a tiprevokes (knocking on wood), not even lowered.

But I still feel that calling it a tip is wrong. In the customer’s mindset, it means we have been paid; and while technically so, it’s really not a payment. It never is. The fees they charge - lots of customers feel they’ve paid enough.


----------



## Ccorbin2303 (8 mo ago)

I was tip baited today for the first time and can’t actually believe it’s a thing, Uber should be ashamed that this much leeway is even an option. If anyone decides to file a law suit I’d like to sign up. It’s taking everything I have not to go back to the guys apartment


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I very rarely have a tip revoked. Maybe one in ten will revoke the tip.
> 
> I think GrubHub doesn't let them revoke the tip. I've never had a tip revoked on GrubHub.
> 
> ...


What I like about DoorDash and Grubhub is they can't let customers remove tip but I think only for a special circumstances they can like if the driver was a dick or claimed to deliver the food but didn't. It's rare for me to get tips removed or reduced But the other day, someone removed my tip by four cents. I mean, ok


----------



## Sandee1122 (3 mo ago)

Lee239 said:


> I cancel more orders than I take. they need me more than I need them. I only did two deliveries this past week for UE. Plus all the problems of touching the screen and an order pops in and you accept it by mistake. No I'm not doing it. I was trying to turn the app off.
> 
> The only benefit of UE is you can go online at any time. Plus I turn it on when Doordash is slow and surprise DD gives me a decent ride. I know these apps know when the other ones are active and they know when you are doing other rides because they can track you at any time even with the app off.


Uber eats tip baits me constantly with “trip supplement”, I get a ping for $19.00, 3miles 15min, I’m thinking ok, nice tip …nope, it’s $15.00 trip supplement!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#deleteboober


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> As an independent contractor I agree to do a ride for a certain amount. If I drive 6 miles for $10 that is what I expect to be paid. I pay me $2.50 because the person took their tip back that doesn't even pay for my car deduction.
> 
> UberEats better start giving us a reason as to why they are taking the tip back and making us agree to it or only have them be able to take back a portion. If I drop off the food at the wrong place sure take back the tip, I didn't earn it. That happened one night where GPS took me to the wrong house. The guy called he was upset but not irate and I told his sorry I already left you will have to go get it I am too far now and I don't even know where you live or where I left it. If you don't respond to a gate code or let me know how to get to your trailer, that's a different story.
> 
> ...


That's why I stopped doing UE. People complain about DD but at least they are more transparent.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Tip baiting is so rare, but there's still no reason for customers to have an entire hour to change their mind about a tip..

Maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think that they should stop calling them tips. That’s where the problem starts. It’s not a tip. A tip is what some (very few) give you in cash on arrival.
> 
> That’s what has to happen first. Stop calling them “tips”. They’re fees. Bids. Whatever. But NOT tips.


its supposed to be a tip , they are using it as part of pay.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> its supposed to be a tip , they are using it as part of pay.


Tell that to dine in restaurants with servers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Tell that to dine in restaurants with servers.


Servers are guaranteed minimum wage


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Servers are guaranteed minimum wage


Okay. Truck drivers.


----------

